# Proof of funds for Canada



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Is it allowed to show provident fund (India) under proof of funds for Canada ? 

If I resign from my current organization before coming to Canada, I can withdraw this amount.

If yes, where to get the PF statement ? 

I can download passbook through online account. Can I use it ? 

Please let me know your experience.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What is a provident fund?

And any funds must be in your account at the time of application (and likely some time before).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

From your description of how the funds are acquired I would say the answer is no.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

provident fund is a scheme where some of amount is deducted from salary and keep it aside as savings by government 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks both of you for your suggestions !!


----------

